
The centennial of America’s greatest sports scandal - signor_bosco
https://www.city-journal.org/black-sox-1919-world-series
======
cos2pi
The article rightfully mentions Dickey Kerr as a hero of the series by winning
two complete game starts.

Curiously, Shoeless Joe Jackson set a World Series hit record that was
unbroken until 1964 and had the highest series batting average of either team.
He also hit the only home run of the 1919 World Series.

